# Precision Pontiac Gauge Restoration



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Just received my Rally Gauge Setup from Pete Serio at Precision Pontiac. To say they look absolutely incredible would be an understatement! Pete completely stripped, replated, repainted, recalibrated, and refurbished all the gauges, and then proofed them to NOS GM sending units, so the oil pressure and water temperature will be as close as possible to the actual readings. He redid my tach’s circuit board so it would work with my HEI distributor. He rebuilt the speedometer because he said anytime a speedometer sits out of a car for an extended period that it runs the risk of self destructing after reinstalling it. I’m very happy with Pete’s expert work and can’t wait to get everything in and hooked up.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I can't wait until I'm sending my gage cluster out for rebuild, you're a year ahead of me. I appreciate the recommendation for Mr. Serio. I have seen a fair amount of praise for his work and it's nice to hear of more current dealings with him.

Your gages look great!


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Sick467 said:


> I can't wait until I'm sending my gage cluster out for rebuild, you're a year ahead of me. I appreciate the recommendation for Mr. Serio. I have seen a fair amount of praise for his work and it's nice to hear of more current dealings with him.
> 
> Your gages look great!


Thanks, I think they look great as well, and can’t wait to get them installed and working. Pete pays great attention to detail and completely rebuilds these gauges from top to bottom. You might want to figure some lead time into the project as he is backed up and not accepting new work. Call him and see what his timeline is and ask when he would prefer to receive them. Mine took about 6 months to be returned. Good luck.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh man, you got a T shirt???


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

O52 said:


> Oh man, you got a T shirt???


Yep, guess I’m just lucky that way


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

O52 said:


> Oh man, you got a T shirt???


Apparently you're not showing enough leg


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Apparently you're not showing enough leg


Nobody wants to see any of that Jimmy! Still working on the seats, will probably work on them today and tomorrow while we get some more snow. Things are progressing, slowly.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Those gauges look sweet. Please forgive Missouri for shutting the borders as we receive the flurries that by-pass you.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Wow! Very Nice! I've always heard he does really good work. There is proof right there. I wonder if he can get the reporduction rally tachometers to work with an MSD?


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> Wow! Very Nice! I've always heard he does really good work. There is proof right there. I wonder if he can get the reporduction rally tachometers to work with an MSD?


Better call him and ask. If it can be done, he’s the guy to do it.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Those gauges look sweet. Please forgive Missouri for shutting the borders as we receive the flurries that by-pass you.


Yeah we call theses flurries too. We’re only supposed to get 4-8 inches. Don’t usually start worrying until it’s a foot or more. Pete did a nice job on the gauges. I’m happy with them too 67.


----------

